# Eye contact & sparring



## albert (Nov 24, 2003)

I've been experimenting with different things.  Today I tried focusing on the sternum so I could get a lower view, and hence intercept kicks easier.

However, I think I have a better idea.   Just focusing on the opponents head and shoulders.  Watch the shoulders to see when the kicks are coming, and obviously the arms can be watched too.  Next sparring session I'm going to focus on this.

What are everyone's thoughts on eye contact? What have you found to be most practical?


----------



## the_kicking_fiend (Nov 26, 2003)

I always hold eye contact except when blocking sometimes, it gives you the best insight into your opponent's actions.  Everytime I see someone's head go down and look at my legs (being a fiend at kicking en all) I use the chance to come in with the hands.

d


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 26, 2003)

Eye contact can be misleading as well as adding a crucial split second to your reaction time.  I've always found that the best area to concentrate on is the tri-angle zone from shoulder to shoulder and down to the sternum.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2003)

I like the chest, but everyone has their own preference!


----------



## clapping_tiger (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Eye contact can be misleading as well as adding a crucial split second to your reaction time.  I've always found that the best area to concentrate on is the tri-angle zone from shoulder to shoulder and down to the sternum. *



Me too.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Dec 5, 2003)

I usually like to focus in on the chest i.e. the collarbone area.


:asian: 
THuNdeR_FoOT
.::FOOT CLAN::.


----------

